# Osprey Manta 30 vs Raptor 18



## kill phil (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone have experience w/ these? They seem to have close to the same back surface area, but the Manta has more storage options. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I have a manta and is so much more comfortable than say the camelbak mule. cant speak for the raptor series...


----------



## rho (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a manta 25, came from using a camelbak hawg for 5 years. The manta is a great pack, stable, it fits me very well and it has lots of room for all of my crap. Quality is great on the osprey. 

I still use my camelbak bladder though. I hate the bite valve on the osprey bladder.

Sent by smoke signal.


----------

